

The Data Behind Pay-What-You-Want Pricing - ryandelk
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/44000438330/the-data-behind-pay-what-you-want-pricing

======
Jeremy1026
I personally love this payment model. This model forces content creators to
make things as good as they can be, rather than good enough to get a sale.
Often times I find myself paying more than minimum, usually by about 20-30%.
It really is a win-win for all parties. The content creator earns more for
their work, and the consumer gets a higher quality product.

